# Pantone Farben darstellen



## Xenius (8. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wie stelle ich in Photoshop die 2x Pantone Farben ein?
Es geht um die Farbe "Rub. Red C 2x", Rub. Red C ist ja kein Problem, aber Rub. Red C 2x ?


----------



## Christoph (9. Juli 2003)

Hi,

Im Farbwähler auf "Eigene" und bei den Farbtafeln wählst du dann eine deiner Pantonetafeln aus..

Hab dir noch ein gif angehängt 

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## Xenius (9. Juli 2003)

Ja das ist mir klar, allerdings ist bei all den Farben keine einzige mit dem Zusatz "2x" zu finden...
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher das 2x müsste allerdings heißen das man die Farbe mit der gleichen überdruckt... doch wie mache ich das in PS?


----------

